# What is your rating Uber VS Lyft?



## RedDragonQueen (Apr 2, 2016)

I drive for both Uber and Lyft. I was just curious if you all have the same results as I do. With Uber I have. 4.7* rating and with Lyft I have a 4.94* rating. I do not understand why there is such a difference when I do exactly the same thing and have the same GPS and car with both. I don't get it.


----------



## Nursekimmie (Apr 7, 2016)

RedDragonQueen said:


> I drive for both Uber and Lyft. I was just curious if you all have the same results as I do. With Uber I have. 4.7* rating and with Lyft I have a 4.94* rating. I do not understand why there is such a difference when I do exactly the same thing and have the same GPS and


----------



## Nursekimmie (Apr 7, 2016)

Uber only lowers Rating lol get 20 five stars and it moves up 1 point


----------



## Sheiseman (Mar 30, 2016)

Uber rating is based on the last 500 trips, Lyft goes by last 100 trips which is much better!


----------



## Wally1954 (Mar 9, 2016)

My uber rating is 4.83 today .

Lyft 4.87

To be honest, I don't really trust Ubers rating on anything.


----------



## Nursekimmie (Apr 7, 2016)

After all those five stars it wont move but if u get 2 low ratings it drops. Lol i have 280 rated with 18 less than 5 star and im 4.80


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

I just received my 1st report from Uber with a rating of 4.31.
Since that report, my rating went up to 4.54 .As far as Lyft, my current rating still sits at 5.0


----------



## Mimid (Mar 2, 2016)

RedDragonQueen said:


> I drive for both Uber and Lyft. I was just curious if you all have the same results as I do. With Uber I have. 4.7* rating and with Lyft I have a 4.94* rating. I do not understand why there is such a difference when I do exactly the same thing and have the same GPS and car with both. I don't get it.


My Uber rating is 4.7, and fluctuates between 4.69 and 4.71 throughout each day. My Lyft rating is 4.9 and sometimes 4.92.

Everyone receives the same exact service from me regardless of whether I'm driving for Uber or Lyft, or what kind of day I'm having. Now some of my lower rating on Uber is from my first 3 days, where some guy who isn't from around here didn't like the route I chose, so he gave me a 1 star and said I didn't know the city...which is pretty strange considering I've been here all my 38 year life -- mostly driving everywhere in this city for a living. So I had to work my way up to the 4.7, which didn't take too long. I have 3 negative feedback according to Uber: 2 for "Bad route/city knowledge" (which just make me laugh) and 1 for "Attitude" - which actually not only confuses me but angers me a bit, because not once has any of my passengers received a negative attitude from me. I don't do that....period. I have several 5-star comments though, many of which say "Super friendly" "Nice guy" "Extremely friendly" "Good driver". I am consistently tipped...sometimes very largely...on both platforms.

The discrepancy makes no sense. I think the Lyft rating is a better reflection of reality, not just for me but for all drivers who drive for both companies. With Uber, the passenger has quite a while to rate you, and a lot of times they don't rate you until they're ready for their next ride. So you might get a less than 5 star rating simply because they don't even remember what driver they're rating. People on Lyft are generally more talkative and friendly, while most people on Uber just want to get in the back and go off in their own world. I accommodate them either way. If they want to chat, we chat. I wait for them to strike up a conversation. Otherwise just shut up, listen to the music that's playing, and enjoy the drive for myself.

I do have multiple video cameras recording at all times when passengers are in the car with a sign saying so. Some people may not like that, but most actually appreciate it.


----------



## Ruffian54 (Apr 26, 2016)

I got a zero once because guy left keys in my car. Found them next day and left them at his home. I no longer give 5 stars unless a tip.


----------



## Ruffian54 (Apr 26, 2016)

Can't wait for lyft to come to Central Mass ,will definitely leave uber


----------

